# w580i Tips, Tricks, Upgrades, Mods etc.,



## dreams (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi Guys..As requested by my frnd Infra I am creating this Xclusiv thread only 4 w580i.

Pls Pls Pls do not request for any here.

Suggestions, Reviews, Tricks, Tips, MODS are only strictly allowed. Sorry other SE users.

FIRST

- I bought a new w580i after using w300i.
- Really mesmerised by the in-ear handsfree producing high bass using w300i.
- Keeping the abuv point in mind jumped to w580i hoping it is the latest version and that too Walkman V2.
- Dissappointed really hearing the music quality.
- Immediately posted out my fumes out here and got a satisfyin answer.(I am not cheated)
- Accidentally or fotunately flipped upon topsony, se-nse and esato.
- AMAZING AMAZING AMAZING
- My thirst quenched.
- After long research learned how to upgrade the acoustics, skins for Walkman, new firmwares and mainly flash themes.

- Now my w580i has 20+ flash themes, Walkman v2 skins.
- Most important the unexpected. Clear acoustics wit increased volume, treble, Mega bass superior than w300i.

Hope u al nJoy this thread and tips and tricks.

I am posting the tuts, tricks, tips separately.

Scroll down.

Happy Modding.

Tricks
------

I. In w580i Hrithik the brand ambassador boast about the shake feature(Shuffling of songs).

I too thought what happens when you walk with your phone hearing a song, Does it change automatically when we shake our hands.

na na..We have to keep the Walkman button pressed and shake the phone left, right, up, down.

Lazy to push and shake?? here is the trick.

No need to push and shake the phone. Follow the steps here.

P.S - I am not the owner of this trick. Source below the steps.

1. Press Walkman (W) button.
2. Press Play.
3. Press down arrow (V).
4. Press right arrow 2 times (> >).
5. Press Walkman (W) button again.
6. Shake the phone left or right.

Shortcut - ( W Play V > > W ) - Shake shake.

Song changes. Cool isnt'it?

Source - *walkmans.wordpress.com/

Video tutorial - *www.youtube.com/watch?v=HE-rrn5rdxM&e

TIPS
-----

I. Personally I feel not to use the Flash themes, cos I think it takes lot of my battery power.(battery drains quickly)

II. There are loads of acoustics avail 4 w580i over the internet. Each one is created according to certain criteria, Like high treble, high bass, call volume high, music volume high.

Users using these acoustics are req to try each one of them and stick to the one which suits their needs.

w580i uses ZAPF xtension acoustics.

More to come..


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 26, 2007)

thanks brother..........
please add if you find any for K750i


----------



## dreams (Nov 26, 2007)

As I have mentioned in the starting of this post, This thread is only w580i cos I am using it.

Since I dunno anything abt k750i I am not sure I could get some tricks or tips for it.

But not to worry, If I land up over any for k750i I will start a new thread for SE phones and post it there.

Happy surfing.


----------



## gurtar (Apr 15, 2010)

press 

w play down right down back back back 


see what happens.


----------

